# The Best Hair Tricks of '07



## Aquilah (Jan 10, 2007)

*Six ideas spring runway models thanked God (and their stylists) for*

*
Use tiny bobby pins.* "Most updos are held with hope, a prayer, and bobby pins!" says Kevin Ryan. Nobody sees the pins since stylists use new mini ones (try Ricky's NYC Retro Line Mini Bobby Pins, $2, rickys-nyc.com for stores).

*Try faux bangs.* Ryan likes to razor the ends of the clip-on kind to give them an edgy-chic look. Pick up a set, then ask your stylist to have them during your next visit.

*Put on hairspray before straightening.* For the supersmooth look Kerastase stylist Luigi Murenu created, brush out sections, mist on hairspray and _then_ flat-iron. A little more effort, but hair will feel silky for days.

*Crimp it!* No, you won't look like an extra from a Molly Ringwald movie. Crimp, then twirl with a curling iron for great waves. The crimper pros use: Solano Quattrousi Electric with Interchangeable Plates, ($239, 847-675-0087). Bargain version: Conair Shiny Styles ($15, Kmart).

*Wear pantyhose* as a headband! Hair pro Orlando Pita cut off the feet and torso, wrapped it around models' heads and knotted it at the nape; it holds nice and tight. At last, _something_ to do with runny hose!

*Undo a 'do.* Cover-Girl model Tiiu Kuik gets a ton of product in her hair when she works the fashion shows. What she's learned: "Rub shampoo on dry hair, wait a few minuts, then wash normally. It gets hair really clean!"


SOURCE: Glamour Magazine ~ February 2007 Issue


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 10, 2007)

wow

awsome info

thanks


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Jan 10, 2007)

thanx for the tips Aquilah, I'm gonna try the dry shampoo and see how it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 10, 2007)

great tips!!

ive never heard of the dry shampoo thing.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## kathylee (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Jan 11, 2007)

aweesome tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Aquilah! Never heard of the pantyhose thing. May have to try that one out.


----------



## littletingoddes (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh.... the hairspray before straightening tip just brought back bad 80's hair memories, from when I would spray the he** out of my bangs, then curl them (with them sizzling the whole time), then spray again.


----------



## shauna_bear (Jan 13, 2007)

i will definately use the shampoo one...thanks for posting this!


----------



## Kortana (Jan 13, 2007)

I've never thought about faux bangs or adding shampoo to dry hair before!


----------



## shiran (Jan 14, 2007)

thanx for the tips. sounds good specially the fake bangs thing. I never thought of it and it's probably much less annoying than real bangs which I get tired of after about a week when they start to grow out and look gross.


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 14, 2007)

awesome tips, thanks!


----------



## rosdan (Jan 15, 2007)

thanx for the tips...


----------



## monniej (Jan 15, 2007)

great tips! thanks aquilah!


----------



## lynnda (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep.........I did that too!:eusa_whistle:


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## xclusiiv (Jan 17, 2007)

Wear pantyhose as a headband! Hair pro Orlando Pita cut off the feet and torso, wrapped it around models' heads and knotted it at the nape; it holds nice and tight. At last, something to do with runny hose!

^^now thats an idea!


----------



## Momo (Jan 18, 2007)

i love the bobby pins, hairspray, and the bangs tip especially!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 18, 2007)

thx for the tips!


----------



## Chaela (Jan 18, 2007)

I like the bobby pin tip! Thanks for posting


----------



## -Missy L- (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tips - not sure if id try the hairspray before straightening though, would that not fry your hair???


----------



## cerridwin (Jan 18, 2007)

Panty hose, huh...


----------



## misstee (Jan 19, 2007)

dry shampoo? i`ve got to try that one!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 19, 2007)

Those are great! Although I'm still staying a safe distance from the crimper. Me and crimpers don't mix!!!!!!!


----------



## yahighness (Jan 19, 2007)

i need to try that shampoo tip! thanks!!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jan 19, 2007)

The last one is interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## admenocal (Jan 19, 2007)

On the straightening front, it is best to use ceramic straighteners like CHI, they leave hair x-tra silky.


----------



## SPaHB (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## killerelegance (Jan 19, 2007)

great tips! thanks.


----------



## sheby (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks. ill definitely try this


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for sharing these awesome tips Aquilah!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 22, 2007)

I graduated high school in 1989... I never did the big hair thing. I moved to FL my Senior Year but I am originallly from PA. OMG is the hair big there! My best friend still does her hair pretty big.. She won't change her style!


----------



## firesign (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow Great tips. Thanks!


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Jan 28, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## swdshchck (Jan 28, 2007)

Love those tips! Thanks!


----------



## zgreatscot (Jan 29, 2007)

Pantihose make perfect headbands. It's stretchy and unlike silk/satin scarfs, it doesn't slide off


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanx for posting!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 29, 2007)

cool tips, i like the dry hair shampoo. thanks !


----------



## Lissaboo (Jan 30, 2007)

love it! Thanks..note to self:try dry shampoo lol


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

thanx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 9, 2007)

ooh thats awsome, thanks aquilah!


----------

